# Collected R32 review.



## Block (May 6, 2002)

cool at long last im collecting my R32 tomorrow, wait i cannot. i'll be at the dealers at about ten too nine waiting for it to open ;D


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice one!

I`ve said this before, sometimes I hate this forum, all this talk of new cars always gets me thinking about spending money!

Post some pictures will you?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

So, how is it? Or are you too busy enjoying it....


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Well, he hasn't come back yet! Maybe he can't stop driving it! ;D


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

well sorry its taken me so long to post but i collected my car on tuesday the 30th of september, then had to go on holiday on the wednesday the 1st of october, lifes a b1tch . anyhow im back now and have done my first 400 miles in the r32 and its f...ing marvelous.
im chuffed to bits with the paint finish ive achived as i told the dealer not to prepare it and went the day before collection to prepare it myself with swissol. there efforts with other cars were attrocious you see and i did not want swirl marks from new like the cars in there showroom. so on the monday before i spent 5 hours at the dealers preparing my own car. crazy but im very pleased i did it that way.
so the car itself in the miles that ive done so far has been great im loving every minuite of it. the engine is just superb and a world away form the 1.8t. i much prefer the revvy characteristics compared to the turbo kick on the tt. it just takes off in any gear at any speed and pulls the same all the way form 1000 up to 6000+. oh and the sound is feckin gorgeous if you havent heard an r32 being reved yet then i sugest you do sooner rather than later.
the handling is much better than the tt was even with my k&w's on. it just feels oh so planted in corners and is very easy to play with on a good back road.
the interior is on a par with the tt for quality and luxury, the dash is not quite as nice but the seats are much better in my opinion, oh and the auto wipers and dimming rear view mirror are nice to use too.
looks wise its not a tt granted but it is very nice as far as golfs go and i must admit it gets more looks and everybody seems to love it. oh and it must look mean when it arrives in your mirror as ive already had two cars slow and pull over in to the verge to let me past, in particularly strange places.
so the only bad point so far is that it does use more fuel than the 1.8t motor, in fact first tank 250 miles cost 43 quid to fill with optimax. but that was to be expected and wil hopefully improve with a few more miles and when i get more sensible with it.

sorry it took a while but hopefully it was worht the wait

oh by the way ive got some pics of it if anybody cares to host them for me.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice looking car, good review, did you get a good deal?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

great aren't they


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> great aren't they


 absolutely brilliant , the more i drive it at the mo the better it gets ;D. i cant remember the tt being half as enjoyable


----------

